# Anyone at hammersmith ? part 10



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

New home ladies

 

Love Emilyxx


----------



## rooth (May 8, 2006)

Congratulations to all those with such great news today!

Just a little question really.....

I'm off for my query scan later this week and wondering how long the appointment might take?  Do they show you how to use stimming drugs at the time?  Also, does anyone know when the pharmacy opens?  I've booked early scan to get back to work on time, but am now thinking I may be late if need to pick up drugs.

Sorry to post such mundane things on such an exciting day on the board!!


----------



## AlmaMay (Oct 15, 2004)

Our   Hall of Fame!

  

LADIES IN A CYCLE             
Scooter (Helen) - started down regging on 25 May (FET)


LADIES NEXT UP FOR TREATMENT      
Meila - starting down regging on 7 June

BIG EVENTS  
Zora -  Had myomectomy 18 May recovering well review appt 24 May

LADIES IN 2WW      
Clairol - testing 6 June
dsmlink (Sarah) - testing 12 June
Rooth - testing 13 June


FOLLOW UPS   
Almamay (Katie) - BFN  

LADIES IN THE BACKGROUND WAITING IMPATIENTLY   
Chadwick (Jayne) - Started new job early Feb that is keeing her very busy
Reena -  follow up appointment
Rachael -  next step?
Here's Hoping -  next step?
Sho (Sarah) -  next step?
Loujane (Lou) - taking time before deciding what to do next
Kaz1234 - waiting for referal to HH for IVF
Nina - consultation appt end of May
KellyWhitt - next consultation in Aug
CharlieT - next step?  
Springes (Sophia)  - next step?
Big Sis - next step?
Mrs GG (Helen) - next step?


MUMMIES TO BE     
Nicolah -  
Thalia -  second scan 6 June
Betty M - EDD 29 Oct
Shamrock - EDD 18 Oct
Vicky - EDD 17 Oct 
Woo (Wendy) - EDD 8 Aug 

HH MUMMIES
Cheery - mummy to William, born 17 May 06

HH GET TOGETHER

Date: ?  We need to decide a new date, any suggestions?


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Hi Rooth

If you get there early and the queue is short then the fastest I have been in and out including bloods is about 25 mins not including the walk from/to the car park. The pharmacy opens at 8 for IVF patients and 9 for the rest of the hospital. The nurses will usually explain the injections if you ask - I think the "normal" time to explain it is in the coordination appt. 

Betty


----------



## Miela (Mar 12, 2006)

Hi All.

Just to let you know that I won't be coming to the get together this evening after all (after I'd talked myself into it last night!!).  I'm leaving work early as I've got a migraine (usual for me when AF is lurking round the corner) and the only thing for it tonight is a dark room and some heavy duty painkillers.

Sorry to have missed this opportunity to get to know some of you better - I think I really would have benefited from it.  Hope you have a great evening......and look forward to hearing about it later in the week.

Love Miela xx


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Katie and Vicky - I am going to be a bit late tonight as DH is in Welwyn Garden City but I am coming!

Betty


----------



## rooth (May 8, 2006)

Hi Betty

Thanks for the help with timings etc.at the hospital.  It makes it easier to know for work!

I'll make sure I check about the injections too as I was only shown the first lot at co-ordination.


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi everyone 

Justa quick one as only just back in from work


Im so pleased to hear that we've had such great news - 
CONGRATULATIONS - helen and thalia - you both must be over the moon!!! 

Cheery, will be thinking of you sunday/monday - our first HH baby - its very exciting!! 

Katie, hope you ok and that scan went ok today - keep us posted 

welcome, Rooth, you will get lots of support here

Clairol, hope things going Ok with you? 

Zora, will be thinking of you thurs.  will try to call tomorrow.  definately pop in when your recovering and im in for acupuncture.  nice to catch up last week 

Hi to everyone else

just a quick update on me.  AF came early yesterday and so started stimming today!!  Booked in for first scan on Monday. will keep you posted 

hope the meet went well tonight - sorry i couldnt be there 

sarah 
x


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Sarah wow you're on the roller-coaster already   
Katie good luck with your next scan tomorrow


----------



## AlmaMay (Oct 15, 2004)

Hi Girls,

Thank you for your kind thoughts.  Had a very difficult day today but a very lovely evening.  Scan went OK, have to go back tomorrow.  

Vicky - It was great meeting you tonight.  We should set something up again soon.

Betty - Wonderful seeing you again.  Twice in a week!  Hope you got home OK. 

Thank you both for listening to me rant tonight.  The drugs got the best of me today and I was on a hair trigger emotionally.  I'm usually a bit calmer.  Honest.  

Sarah - Great to have you stimming.  

Meila - Hope you are feeling better.  

Zora - Thanks for calling me today  

Got to get to bed.  Another LONG day tomorrow.

Yours,
Katie


----------



## clairol (Nov 10, 2004)

Good Morning Hammies!

Katie, did they say how you are progressing at your scan? I have my next one on Friday which will be day 9 for me.  I'm hoping they can tell me that at least something is growing!  You completely summed up how I feel too, bursting into tears despite serious positive talk in my head etc.  Last night I slept for 12 hours off and on and still peeled myself out of bed to do the injections.  I'm turning into a sloath!  At least I have stopped work now  , storms predicted though  !  

Rooth, I was told about and given my Puregon Pen after down regging blood test. They also had my prescription lined up which improved my confidence levels. They tried to give me some garish little ruck sack to put all the bits and pieces in, but I spied a nice purple one in the cupboard, apparently left over from a previous batch of drugs, so I went for one of those instead.  Much nicer.  Fashion is important at any stage of treatment I say, especially if it is a handbag.....

Sarah, Glad to hear you have stared stimming, I'll be having a scan Monday too I expect, fancy meeting up if I am? What time are you booked in for?

Hi everyone else!
Clairol xx


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Thalia good luck with the blood test result. Keep us posted.I'm with you on the puregon I used exactly the same technique.
Miela hope your migraine subsided. I missed th meet too hopefully we'll both make the next one
Katie hope your scan went well. Let us know.
Katie,Betty and Vicky glad you had a lovely meeting hope I can make the next one sorry I missed it
Clairol good luck with the scan on Friday    
I'm not working today just packing for my op tomorrow Trying to stop myself  panicking too much
Cheery will be thinking of you Monday


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Zora I just wanted to pop in and wish you lots of luck for tomorrow  

I will be thinking of you and wish you a speedy recovery.

And Cheery Good luck for Sunday/Monday, It is very exciting that the first HH Baby is on it's way, I cannot believe how quick the time has gone.
Hope it is not too long & painful and wish you a healthy happy bundle of joy at the end of it.
( I will be joining you soon enough)

I will be looking out for news.
I am away for the weekend, Hubby is taking me away for a pampered long weekend for our 2nd Wedding Anniversary, Not quite sure where we are going as it's a suprise but I know it's not very far away from home.

Hope Everyone else is well.
Thalia Good luck with your blood results, hope all is well.

Katie- How are you getting on hun?

Helen hope all is well.

Sarah- Glad to hear that you have started stimming, Hope all goes well.

Clariol- Hope it is going ok, The injections always made me feel tired but the stimming was much better.


Sorry if I have missed anyone out, I am struggling a bit to keep up now, I cannot believe how many of you are having treatment at the mo, It is so very exciting and I am thinking of you all.

Loadsa love and great big hugs to everyone
Wendy woo
xXx


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi there,
Katie and Betty - great to meet you last night and put faces to you.  Katie - glad you are feeling a bit better and good luck on Friday - that is the next scan isn't it?
Zora good luck tomorrow - be thinking of you.  - and hope to meet you next time. You too Miela.
Thalia - I did the same with my Puregon - at £170 for 2 days worth I was going to get every drop out of that pen possible!
Wendy - have a great weekend - sounds lovely.
Clairol - hope scan goes well on Friday and glad you are happy with your new accessory.....
Welcome Rooth - I found I could get in and out really quickly I was early - same with the pharmacy but the pharmacy much slower if used at general times.
Love to everyone else,
Vicky x


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Wendy thanks for checking in .


----------



## nicolah (Sep 14, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

Don't post on here a lot but popped on to see how Clairol (Hiya!!)was doing and noticed my name at the beginning of the thread saying I was taking a break. Well no longer - I'm 10 weeks pregnant!!!! NATURALLY!!!!!

I was waiting on news of my initial consultation at HH when I found out. (luckily enough because I still haven't heard anything!) I still haven't informed my PCT incase anything went wrong with this pregnancy, but I will soon as maybe someone else can take my place.  

Just wanted to let you know and wish you all well in your upcoming cycles. Don't ask me how it happened, because after nearly 7 years of trying I have no idea what was different that month, but DH and I are predictably over the moon 

Take care
Nicolaxx


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Hi everyone

Zora - hope everything goes well tomorrow and you make a speedy recovery.

Sarah - great news that you've started your stimms, hope it's going ok

Nicola - Wow, what fantastic news, are you having a scan at 12 weeks? 

Thalia - great news on your hcg level, you must be v happy

clairol - the purple bags are great aren't they, I put all my "bits and bobs" in mine when I go on holiday!

Well I've still got a week to go and I want to get started NOW!  Actually I just want to go forward in time to ET and not have to do the injections!

love Scooter


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi everyone
Some sad news from me, I had a miscariage last night. I'm finding it difficult to comprehend it is all over when we were only just getting started.
Helen


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Helen, Im so so sorry for you and DH - sending you a PM 

Sarah
x


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Helen really sorry to hear your news how awful for you. Take care of yourselves


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Helen I am so sorry hun.

Im sending you and your hubby Loadsa great big hugs


----------



## kaz1234 (Jan 31, 2006)

Helen so sorry to hear your sad news. Thinking of you and DH.

Kazx


----------



## clairol (Nov 10, 2004)

Helen, I feel so angry for you. What on earth is god/mother nature playing at?  It's just not right to be so tortured like this.  I wish there was something I could do to help.  

Take good care of yourselves, this must be an incredibly difficult time.  

Clairol xx


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Helen,
I'm so very sorry to hear your news.  Sending you and your DH much love.
We're here for you.
Vicky x


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Helen  - very sorry that you have had to go through this. It is heartbreaking. Sending you and DH lots of  .
Bettyx


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Nicola  - CONGRATULATIONS! Have you had any scans yet or are you waiting until 12w?

Katie - well you got your wish and Arsenal were robbed last night buy the world's most partisan ref! Hope you found somewhere salubrious to do the trigger shot last night. Great to see you again on Tuesday and to fleetingly meet your DH. You weren't ranting at all.

Vicky - lovely to meet you on Tuesday as well.

Zora  - hope the myo goes brilliantly today and you have a swift recovery.

Thalia - those are fantastic numbers on your blog. Serious chance of twins I reckon. The spotting must be a nightmare but it is much more common than you would think. I reckon it ought to be part of the discharge process at 8w that they ask whether you had bled or spotted so they have some stats they could give people rather than the vague "normal IVF spotting" they come out with.

Clairol  - hope everything goes well at tomorrow's scan - nearly there!

Scooter - not long now.

Wendy  - have a super weekend.

Sarah - congrats on starting your cycle.

Miela - sorry you couldn't come on Tuesday - hopefully next time.

Rooth  - when do you start?

 everyone else too.

Love
Bettyx


----------



## Miela (Mar 12, 2006)

Helen - I'm so very sorry to hear your news.  My heart really goes out to you.  If you need to talk, we're all here to listen.

Katie - Hope everything goes well at EC tomorrow and you don't feel too uncomfortable afterwards.  I found that part of the cycle quite exciting but equally terrifying.  As you're having it done on a Friday does this mean you automatically get a three day transfer or do they do ETs at the weekend too?

Zora - I'm afraid I have to confess my ignorance here - I've absolutely no idea what a myo op is.  Anyway, I hope that all's gone well today and that you wont' be feeling sore for too long.

Betty - Here here (!) re the football result last night.  My neighbours must have thought I was being murdered, I was doing so much shouting at the TV.  Poor DH was in Paris suffering the real experience.  I managed to "speak" to him first thing this morning on the phone and he has hardly any voice left.  I think it's going to be a weekend of consoling.....

Thalia - Because our last thread has disappeared, I can't find your blog address - can you post it again?  By the sounds of it you're getting some pretty high numbers now(?).  You must be looking forward to the first scan.

Woo - Enjoy the weekend!

A big hello to Vicky, Scooter, Sarah, Clairol, Rooth, Sophia and Reena and apologies to anyone else that I've missed (as you may have noticed, I'm VERY bad at keeping up with this....)

AF finally appears to have arrived today, having been preceded by two days of migraine.  HURRAHHHH, by my calculations that means I start down regging on 7 June!  After the result of the last cycle I'm feeling more apprehensive this time but I also can't wait to get started.

Katie - when you next update the board, could you move me to the relevant section?  Thanks a lot.

Love Miela xx


----------



## Miela (Mar 12, 2006)

Katie,

Have just spoken to DH who is now on the tube on the way home.  He sounded really p****d off and I can see that I'm going to end up spending the whole evening listening to a blow by blow analytical account of the match (even though I watched the whole thing myself last night!).  Hmmmm.  What fun.  I'm intrigued to know what you do for a living (sounds very exciting listening to the police radio??!).

Interesting to hear that HH are thinking of doing blasts for everyone who can in future.  I did wonder whether a 5 day transfer was something anyone could ask for or whether it was reserved for special cases only.  On my last cycle our two "very good" embies were still only at the two cell stage when they were transferred which did worry me a bit as everyone else who had posted seemed to have embies which were more developed than ours (I know that ours might just have been late starters but sometimes you just can't help but compare!!).  I carried on wondering whether this was a problem especially when we got our BFP which was quickly followed by a BFN.  Perhaps I'll ask them about it this time.

I wish you the very best of luck for tomorrow and for the white knuckle ride that will follow!!

Please pass on my best wishes to Zora when you see her.

Miela xx


----------



## Miela (Mar 12, 2006)

PS Katie, sorry to be a pain but I'm starting downregging on 7 June not 7 May...

Miela xx


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Helen - I was so upset to read your post.  Life is very cruel.  I know how it feels to be on cloud nine and then come crashing down to the lowest low you can imagine.  I'm thinking of you and your DH. 

Katie - good luck for EC tomorrow, give Zora my love and best wishes

Meila - great that you've got a start date - it will go v quickly I'm sure

One of my brothers was in Paris for the game last night - he lives for Arsenal!  They did a piece about him and his gooner mates on the BBC local news last night.  They followed the Egham/Staines Gooners on the train to Paris etc.  I missed it of course as my Mum forget to tell me about it - typical!  My DH supports Spurs so he was very happy last night!! 

Hi to everyone else
Scooter


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi 

katie, wishing you lots of luck for EC tomorrow     hope you get a great harvest! Do send my best wishes to Zora to tomorrow.  

Clairol, hope your scan goes well and you have lots of follies developing nicely 

Hi, to everyone else, hope you are all ok - sorry not a longer post

Im fine.  feeling bit emotional but as only day 3 of stimming think its probably work stress rather than hormones. off from work today so more relaxed.  
First scan on monday so keep you posted.  
take care 
sarah
x


----------



## rooth (May 8, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Just a quick post to update you....

I went for my first scan today and, as all was ok, have just started on the Puregon.  I did have a bizzare conversation with the doctor who told me the timing for stimming was hard to predict as I have PCOS.  I'd realised the timing could be difficult, but it was the first time I'd been told I'd got PCOS!!!    Think I might wander to the PCOS board and read up a bit about it!

take care

Rooth


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi there,
Katie,
All the best for tomorrow and a bumper crop..... glad you didn't have to do the seedy unlockable pub loo for your injection......and Barcelona won..........  A mate of mine did donor blastocyst transfer and is 6 months gone with twins.. wishing you a very successful week ahead and please give my love to Zora.
Love to you all,
Vicky x


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Thank you for all the messages of support everyone. I am feeling unbelievably sad. I think it would have been easier to deal with if we had gone straight to a bfn rahter than having a few days of joy where we allow ourselves to believe we had done it.
Can you girls who have had failed NHS cycles tell me how quickly you got your follow up consultant appts? When I cancelled my scan today I was told to call the general hospital appts line to book a follow up with Mr Lavery, and when I did that the next available appt is 9 August. Surely that can't be right? Is there someone else I should be contacting for a follow up?
There is nothing anyone can really say to help, and I know how difficult it can be finding the words when other girls have gone through the mill, but a few kind words from everyone have been comforting, thank you.
Helen


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Helen hun I am just so sad for you, I have no words.

I can't answer your question hun as we went private but I am sure one of the lovely ladies will know the answer for you.


Katie- Just wanted to pop in ans say GOOD LUCK with your egg collection today, I really hope you have loads of lovely eggies today, Make sure you get plenty of rest hun.
I will be thinking of you all day hun.
Loadsa love and great BIG HUGS.

Please give my love to Zora, Hope she is feeling ok.

Hiya to everyone else hope you are all well and getting on ok.


----------



## Miela (Mar 12, 2006)

Helen - I'm not sure whether you are a private patient or NHS. I was a private patient for my cycle in March (which like yours was a BFP followed shortly by a BFN) so I don't know if this info will help you or not. I was told that I had to wait until I'd had the confirmatory negative blood test plus a further two weeks before I could have the follow-up appointment as it takes that long to get the notes back to the consultant. I saw Mr T (and made the appointment directly with his secretary) and was able to get an appointment with him 2 weeks to the day of the confirmatory blood test. I've also seen him more recently as an NHS patient and I know that the wait is much longer via that route.

If this is of any help to you Helen, eight weeks down the line after my short lived BFP, I am starting to feel less depressed (positive wouldn't really be the right word) and I am able to get through some days without crying at all. I do still have a "black hole" feeling of emptiness but I feel like I'm outside it looking in now rather than being consumed by it all the time. The girls on the board told me at the time to take it easy on myself and not to expect too much of myself too soon. They were very wise words. It also helped to be told by Mr T that they regard a BFP, even if very short lived, to be a positive sign. I know that that is going to be pretty meaningless to you at the moment when your sadness is overwhelming but for the times when you feel able to think about the future it does give you something to hold on to.

Katie - I hope you hatched lots of lovely eggs today and that you're not feeling too yucky after all that prodding and poking!

Love Miela


----------



## Reena (Dec 13, 2005)

Dear all

Sorry have been crap at keeping in touch. Helen, i am so sorry to see your news, as Miela says it is a matter of time, like miela i am starting to feel less emotional but still have very sad days when i feel life is punishing me, for what reason? Am thinking of you at this time. It is so great to have this site, i lived on for weeks after my bfp turned negative.

wanted to fill you girls in on my review with Mr Lavery my dh mentioned this site and Mr L had a smile on his face and said the junior doctors were too scared to go on and so was he, i told him that he came out smelling of roses as i think he has a great manner and from what i have read so do many HH ladies! He laughed at this. 
He is looking to refer me to a specialist at HH with regards to my high level of antibodies before i think about another treatment cycle. Am scared at the thought of going through this again..

Zora - hope the operation went well and you are relaxing

Miela, good luck with the down regging not long now to go.

Also sorry i missed you all on tues, would love to come along next time

Congrats Thalia, you must be thrilled

Vicky, Betty, the new joiners, Sho - how are you all

have a appt at Lister next friday morning as i want to look at other options before deciding what we do..


great news also re the natural pregnancy - that inspires me


love reena


----------



## clairol (Nov 10, 2004)

There are some really wise words posted here, I'm quite amazed at the support.  Helen, I hope it helps a little.

Katie - Dying to hear how you got on today -  

Thanks for all the supportive wishes and I love the grow follie dance.  

I had my day 9 scan today. I have grow 2 x 16mm, 2 x 15mm, 1 x 12mm and 1 x10mm follies with another 5 less thn 3 mm.  

Doesn't sound much to me, but I guess it is the quality that is important.

Katie, thanks for the info about blastocyst (not blast assist as I spelt it). It sounds like a good idea to me.  If I have 6 embies at day 3 I will be seriously considering asking for it.

Now then, next scan on SUNDAY morning at 8:15 AM - good grief.  Suspect EC Tuesday.....

Hugs all,
Clairol. x


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Katie - when I went for IVf I was told for my age that they would expect 3 eggs and that with that expectation they would be happy to attempt IVF.  As you say quality not quantity - and you have freezers full of your eggs all over the world! - Don't worry yet okay   
Clairol my final scan pre EC was a Sunday morning and Mr Merides and his dildocam - just had me sniggering - not the obvious way to spend a Sunday morning........Good luck  - grow follies grow!
Helen - thinking about you so much.  As you say much tougher to have had the hope and then have it taken away.  Took me a long time to get over my m/c and as you say nothing anyone can say can help....it will take as long as it takes... you have all the support you want here as and when you want it.
Reena - good to know they are covering all areas with you
Thalia - finally got around to reading your blog - I've never read a blog before.  Fascinating.
Rooth - hope you are feeling okay and down regging suitably
Sarah - hope your scan goes well on Monday
Miela - how are you doing?
Nicola - congratulations -  how fantastic.
Much love to everyone else and apologies to those I've missed.
Vicky x


----------



## clairol (Nov 10, 2004)

Hi Katie,

You have every right to feel just how you feel.  Please don't be hard on yourself.  I'm so glad you have posted and shared. You are such a brave lady to have got this far.  6 eggs might just fertilise or is that an imposibility?  6 sounds like it is still a good number. Your game is not over yet, it's just starting now.  I don't see how you can expect to feel good on egg collection day.

You are such a good samaritan going to see Zora too! Glad she is feeling ok.

Fingers crossed for lots of fertilisation tonight Katie.  

Be good, kind and gentle to yourself.  You deserve it, and you are deinately not old and over it!!!

Clairol.


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi katie 
Im so sorry that you are dissapointed with your EC today.  
it must be hard when you have had better responses in the past but do try to stay positive if you can. 
Wishing you lots and lots of luck and hope your eggies are fertilising nicely as we speak 
  

Glad that Zora looks well. I spoke to her today and she sounded on good form.  Great that she will be home so soon. 

Clariol, good news about your scan. All set for Ec next week?!    

Wendy, good to hear from you and thanks for your good wishes.  Have a great anniversary weekend!

Helen, thanks for your PM.  You take it easy, these are difficult days.   Sorry you have to wait so long for follow up.  I remember from the other ladies that there is a long wait on NHS but i think some have paid for private consultation to speed it up? - might be worth considering.    

Thanks for your good wishes Vicky, hope all ok with you.  will keep you all posted about monday scan 

Hope everyone else ok 
Sorry for lack of personals - difficulty keeping up with everyone at the moment 
- I blame the hormones   

Take care everyone 
sarah
x


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Hey Katie,
Well look at that Blinkie - where did that come from??
Was thinking about you and came up to check and you'd posted - how are you feeling today?
love 
Vicky x


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Me again - just followed your link and it worked - thanks Katie,
Vicky


----------



## clairol (Nov 10, 2004)

Hello everyone.  I got a couple of blinkies, I'm not sure about them yet, got a sneaking feeling they might drive me potty!

Glad you are feeling a bit brighter today Katie.  When will you know how fertilisation is going?  

I have just got back from HH, I have EC Tuesday.  Yay!! 

I have 200 ml of Puregon left if anyone wants it too.

Hugs,
Claire.


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Katie,
I think you are very brave doing the progesterone injection - your DH too   
Read your 2ww diary which I found very moving.  When will you know when you ET or BT?
Clairol - how exciting - everything crossed for Tuesday.
love to you all,
Vicky x


----------



## clairol (Nov 10, 2004)

Hello Ladies,

I'm injecting at 10 tonight.  What's this about progesterone injections?  It says suppositories in my leaflet about treatment.  I was looking forward to a break from the needles - is that not the case please?


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Morning ladies

Sorry to have been AWOL - moving house Thursday and after 14 years in one place the amount of work to do to get organised is hideous. Have been thinking about you all.

Katie  - sorry you were disappointed with the EC. Any less than the previous time feels a body blow I know - my haul has been going down steadily but even so there are good ones there. I bet your 6 are great ones. Hope today brings exciting news. See I have done an orange name for you especially - finally twigged you were wearing orange last Tuesday too and I never noticed - DUHH!

Thalia  - been reading your blog avidly. I have found this commuinity has been great regardless of what the circumstances are - I initially thought that I would be less than welcome having had a relatively easy time of it when I joined, with one DD from my 1st cycle and going for another but the exact opposite I couldn't have been more supported. I think anyone who has ever been in the IF world for however little or long knows what it takes and takes hope from when it works even with those infernal natural miracles.

Cheery  - hope you are well on your way and the pessaries got you going. I figure that baby will be here this evening.

Clairol - hope the trigger went smoothly.

Reena  - what sort of antibodies do you have if you don't mind me asking?

Zora - hope you are feeling better each day.

Hello everyone else. Must rush now. Have my parents here and must try and leave the house to run more errands before it pours again. trying a blinkie too.
Love
Bettyx


----------



## BigSis (Nov 6, 2005)

Dear All
Sorry to be absent recently - I've just moved house and have had no internet there, so I'm sneaking one at work.

My pregnancy test was negative unfortunately. I now feel like I've well and truly joined the club! The phonecall came 5 minutes before the removals van turned up so I actually did not have the luxury of dwelling on it and I think this was a blessing in disguise. However, it is a bummer no matter which way you look at it.

Next step, review consultation with Mr L and then I imagine I'll have another go at it. Need to have a break for now and enjoy the summer ('summer' being a relative phrase in this country  )

Will write a longer message when I get broadband at home.

Wishing lots of luck to all of you who are cycling currently   

BigSis
xxx


----------



## Miela (Mar 12, 2006)

Just a quickie - Katie, how did it go today?   Fingers crossed everything was ok.

Miela xx


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Hi everyone

Katie - how did it go today? Hope you got good news, thinking of you

Clairol - wishing you lots of luck for EC tomorrow, hope you get lots of lovely eggs

Sarah - how did the scan go today?

Big Sis - sorry to hear your news, I'm sure the house move has kept you occupied but it's alot to cope with all at once.  Look after yourself.

I'm having a down day today.  One of my cats has probably got lymphoma.  He could have an ex lap/biopsy to confirm this but I don't want to put him through surgery/chemo.  He's happy in himself, just loosing weight.  I'm just going to make sure the rest of his days are happy ones.  It was very odd taking him into the vets as up until 4 weeks ago I was the head nurse there.  Doesn't make it any easier when your own pet is ill though. 

Take care everyone

Scooter


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Katie - 5 out of 6 is fantastic, sounds like they are all working very hard and dividing nicely, let's hope it continues.  Thanks for your kind words re my cat.  Poor little Hobbes is only 11 which I don't consider to be old.  I have 3 other cats, Linus is also 11 and Badger and Scooter are 5.  They are my little family.  DH gets a look in occasionally!! How nice that you and Felix share the same birthday.  Will you get a daily update now on your embryos?

Scooter


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi everyone

Big Sis , really sorry to hear of your BFN,  .  Hope you coping Ok.  I agree, time off to enjoy the summer is probably just what you need.

Katie, great news about your embies!  Really pleased for you.  Hope that they are fighters and you can go ahead with blasts.  Sorry didnt look at FF yesterday so wasnt looking out for a woman in Orange!  I was in at 9 and it was completely dead when i went in for my scan but 5 mins later when i came out the room was full!  wierd how things go in there 

Clairol, hope EC goes really well for you tomorrow, will be thinking of you    

Zora, how you doing? Will try to pop in later in the week assuming im not having EC

Scooter, really sorry to hear about your cat, must be an upsetting time 

Betty, good to hear from you.  Good luck with the move on thurs   

Cheery, thinking of you and looking forward to hearing your news!! 

Hi to everyone else  

Im fine.  First scan today and doing Ok - 4 small follies on right and on left 2 small and 6 over 10mm.  back in for another scan on wed.  Docs predict EC on Friday or Monday.  feeling pretty tired and a bit sore but generally ok.  looking forward to finishing work on wednesday! 
keep you posted 

take care 
sarah
x


----------



## rooth (May 8, 2006)

Hi all

Katie and Sarah - have just been reading posts and thought I may have unknowingly seen you at HH this morning, but I was there tooooo early!  It was already busy at 7am when they opened the doors and let us all in from the rain!  Hope both of you 'grow' well.

Clairol -thinking of you tomorrow - hope the EC goes really well.

I had day 5 bloods today and next scan is on Friday


----------



## kaz1234 (Jan 31, 2006)

Hi All

I haven't posted for a while as I'm still no further with my referral! 
The lady who was doing all the referrals has now left and was told her supervisor had taken over, been phoning her for the last 2 1/2  weeks but with no success. 
So today I decided to call my consultants secretary who informed me that all referrals are now being dealt with back at St Albans hospital and the fertility nurse is dealing with it all!!!!!!!! 
Just seems I'm being pushed from one person to the next and I don't think anyone has a clue as to who is doing what?? Had they have not messed me around with my HSG back in January I might be a bit further down the line today. Starting to get really stressed over it now and at that feeling of just wanting to cry over nothing!! 

Anyway enough about me and my sorrowful state (just needed to get it off my chest) there seems alot of exciting things going on with some off you.

Clariol hope all goes really well for you with EC tomorrow will be thinking of you and rest up afterwards x

Sarah glad your scan went well for you today seems like your doing some good embie making take it easy x

Katie hope all goes for you this week x

BigSis sorry to here your sad news, how you coped to move on the same day? you must be a very strong person x 

Hi to everyone else hope your all well?x

Hugs
Kazx


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Hiya Ladies,

Hope you are all well and happy.!!!

Katie- Well done hun, I am so glad your egg collection went well and that so far your embies are all growing well.
I have my fingers crossed for you to have your transfer tomorrow   .
I know you were disappointed with your six, and you wanted more but I have to say hun it is the quality that counts, I had 18 eggs collected last time but only 4 fertilised.

Sarah- I am really glad that you are getting on well and you seem to be growing a lovely big crop. Hope it continues.

BigSis- I was so sorry to read the news of your bfn, I hope that the move has kept you busy.

Clairol- GOOD LUCK today hun with your egg collection, I hope you get lots of lovely eggies.

Cheery- I have been thinking of you hun, I hope that you and bubs are both well, can't wait to hear the news.


Loadsa love and hugs to anyone I have forgotten.

I am well, Had a lovely weekend away, very spoilt and pampered, hubby booked me in for a pedicure which was just beautiful.
He is far to good to me.

Loadsa love, hugs and luck to you all
Wendy Woo


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Hope all is going well Clairol, good luck. Look forward to hearing how you got on today

It sounds like you have some fice follies brewing there Sarah. Are you starting to feel full 'downstairs'?? I probably passed you in the clinic yesterday. I had to go in for another hcg so I was probably the girl marching out with her head down looking a bit miserable!

I do hope those little guys are dividing nicely Katie. It sounded like they were doing quite well on the last check. Any news? Thank you for your supportive messages, you are such a rock for all us Hammies girls.

Oh Scooter, you poor little cat. Well done on persuading your DH to let you have 4 of the little fur balls! How did you manage that? i think i could push my DH to a 2nd but I dont think it would go down well with Sylvester  

I wonder if its Cheery +   now??

Sorry to hear your news BigSis. Have you got a review date lined up?

Hope things are a bit less frantic at home Betty and that you are a bit more settled in.

Hope you are on your way to recovery Zora.

Thanks for the messages everyone. I am back at work and after a slightly wobbly start when I had to talk about it with people who knew where I had been for the last month, it was fine. Possibly good to take my mind off it, though it is never truly off it. Slight irritation with one of the managers who wants a sick note for last week. Mine ran out on tues but then I was in A&E and discharged the next day so I dont have one for most of last week. Blooming NHS beurocrats. 
I do have urges to scream at people I WAS HAVING A BABY YOU KNOW when people are going about their business, but so far I havent! HCG was 25 yesterday so I have to go back in a week or so to check again. I think the bleeding may have stopped now so I guess my body is recovering well. I am trying to pull myself together for DH as poor DH has to deal with his own feelings about this, me being a loon and his dad. DH is also having a knee op in a couple of weeks so I am resolved to stop being a miserable wreck and be a suppoprtive wife.

 everyone
Helen


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Quick post firstly thanks to all of you for all your messages of good luck. Special thanks to Katie for visiting  even though you'd had a difficult day yourself. Thanks again it was great to see you. Thanks Sarah for phonin g too hope to see you soon. All went well and go to have my stitches out  tomorrow. Feeling positive as they did find some problems wihich they sorted. Have to say the surgeons at Hamm are so tlaneted can't believe I was in and out for a mjor op in 48 hours. Hats off to them  For anyone with upcoming surgery you are in the best hands I think.
Helen and Bigsis been thinking of you  
Clairol hope EC went well today
Sarah sounds like you have a good crop
Katie we're all rooting for your embies. Hope for ET tomorrow.    
Cheery dying to hear your news 
HI to everyone else sorry for anyone I've missed not supposed to be on the computer just sneaked on while DH is at work !!


----------



## clairol (Nov 10, 2004)

Hello Hammie Ladies!

The deed is done, we were first in and out, home by noon and now hubby is having a sleep in the conservatory.  I had 7 eggs recovered.  Due back Thursday at 10am to put some embies back, fingers crossed.  All going well testing on June 6th apparently.

Thank you for all your good luck, I think I must have used lots of it up this morning.  HH staff were brilliant. Apparently I came round gibbering about Alan Statham (Green Wing), husband embarrassed by this.

Katie, can't wait to hear more news on those embies. Thanks also for your really useful IM, I will call you, and I agree, you are a rock.

Sarah, Keep up the growing!  I'm so glad that my ovaries don't feel like bursting anymore, just got the tits to contend with now.

Helen, I'm so p***** off with people at work who are so insensitive. Don't they believe you?  Keep up the fighting spirit.

Zora, good news you are feeling OK and I hope all goes well with having the stitches out tomorrow.

Kaz, the most stressful experience in this whole process has been getting my NHS referall sorted out. And I did in fact give up and start down the private route at one point.  I too had many a screaming moment.  No one takes responsibility or accountability in the NHS/Herts process. They told me a Hammersmith that they have never know a PHCT like it, and they deal with 11 others.  My advice is to keep phoning, take peoples names and numbers, get them to explain the process, escalate when they don't do what they say they will, keep calm, and keep on going, you will get there eventually.  It is an assault course designed to make you give up. Don't let them win.  Are you in contact with Nicola about this by any chance? I would offer more specific advice however I think they have changed the process since I started, just to keep us all guessing..... 

Rooth, thanks for the update on driving in, it took us 35 mins this morning and we got a space outside. Good luck for your next scan and maybe EC on Monday?

Hello to everyone else!

Clairol.


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Clairol - well done on getting 7 eggs, make sure you get plenty of rest before ET

Katie - hope your embies have continued to divide and are all ready to be re-united with you tomorrow, good luck

Helen - the 1st day back at work is a huge hurdle, well done.  

Sarah - sounds like everything is going well, don't forget to keep drinking your water!

Tomorrow is my last day of "normal life".  Feeling very calm about it at the moment.  It def helps not being at work as I don't need to worry about taking time off etc and pretending to be ok!

Hi to everyone else

Scooter


----------



## rooth (May 8, 2006)

Clairol - that's great news about the 7 eggs.  Hope you get lots of rest tomorrow and they're busy dividing!  glad you got there ok today too.


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi everyone  

Clairol, great news about your 7 eggs!  hope that you are resting up today whilst your embies are nicely fertilising and dividing!  lots of luck for ET tomorrow   

Katie, any news??! thinking of you today.  looked out for lady in orange today but very quiet again.  keep us posted   

Rooth, hope things going well with you and that your follies are developing nicely   

Scooter, thinking of you tomorrow, enjoy your last day of normality today.  hope the down regging doesnt send you too crazy   

Zora, only just read your post today and saw that you were in HH today too- shame we could have met up.  hope the stitches all out ok and that you are feeling well.  Could pop in Friday after my HH appt if you feel up to it? - will give you a call 

Helen, glad that things werent too bad going back to work - take it easy  

Woo, thanks for your kind words, glad you had a lovely pampering weekend - DH sounds a real sweetie

Kaz, sorry to hear that you are having to have all that stress trying to get things sorted.  IF is stressful enough without all that.  its seems so unfair  

Betty, will be thinking of you and the big move tomorrow! Hope it goes as smoothly as possible - think calm thoughts! 

Hi to everyone else , hope you all doing ok? 

Im feeling fine.  Day 9 scan today and follies developing nicely.  back in for another scan on Friday unless they phone and say otherwise this pm.  Had the lovely sonographer today - she was really nice and spent a lot of time explaining things.  Looking at EC on Monday probably although possibly weekend (although not if docs can help it i expect!) Just chilling out now.  Working from home today although not straining myself (as you can see as have spent fair bit of time on here!!) then off for few weeks
Keep you posted

take care everyone
Sarah 
x


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Katie - I feel all excited and nervous for you!  It sounds like you are keeping yourself busy today, sometimes it's good to do mundane things like buying an ironing board, just don't get too stressed in Argos - I break out in a sweat just thinking about going in there.  

Sarah - sounds like everything is going well.  The sonographer is lovely isn't she.  She scanned me when we found out I'd had a missed miscarriage and she was so nice to us.  I felt really sorry for her having to do something like that   Bet you can wait for some time off work

I'm just so fed up with this wet and windy weather.  I feel it's my fault as I bought some new sunglasses last week and it hasn't stopped raining since - sorry everybody! 

Scooter


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi there,
Katie, good luck for you and your little ones tomorrow....... everything crossed for you and also for you Clairol -
Sarah - you've finished work for a bit hooray - any news as to when EC?
Good night everyone and     for those mums and eggs and blastocysts returning home.
love Vicky x


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Clairol you must be on your way to Hamm now. Sorry about late posting   for ET.Take it easy when you get back
Katie- we're all still gunning for your embies. Let's hope there's one 'magic' one in there . Thinking of you.
Sarah sounds like things are going well. Can't believe you're almost at EC !! Will call you later
Anyone heard anything from Cheery ?
Thanks everyone for your wishes.
Had my stitch (large one ) out yesterday. Can't believe still how fast I'm recovering form major surgery but still taking it easy just in case .Will go back in my next but one cyce to have it monitored to check that I'm still ovulating etc. then see what's next. Can't do any treatment of any sort unitl 3 months after op anyway. Definitely  recommend Hamm for anyone who need any gynae surgery those guys are brilliant


----------



## Miela (Mar 12, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

Just a few quick personals.

Clairol - hope you had some lovely embies to put back today and that ET went smoothly for you.

Katie - have been trying to keep up with what's happening on your 2ww diary - what a rollercoaster the last few days have been!  Got my fingers crossed that you'll have at least one little (or not so little by now!) fighter to put back on board.

Zora - glad to hear you're not feeling too bad after your op.  Wishing you a speedy recovery.

Sarah, Rooth and Scooter - hope things are going ok and that you're not going completely loopy with the drugs (although that would be a bit quick for you Scooter if you've just started today!!).

Hi to Betty, Vicky, Reena, Thalia, Helen, Big Sis, Sophia and anyone else I've missed.

Before I go, just wondering whether anyone can help.  I've started having acupuncture again but my current therapist is moving to SW London and may not be able to see me in North London after the beginning of June.  Can anyone recommend an acupuncturist in N London who is familiar with fertility issues but doesn't charge the earth?  I live in North Islington so anywhere in Camden, Islington, Haringey etc would be ok for me.  I'm currently paying £35 per session (at a reduced rate - a favour from a friend) but I don't expect I'll find anyone else quite that cheap!

Also wondering whether anyone else will be cycling when I start on 7 June?  By the looks of the Hall of Fame, I'm going to be the only one!!


Love Miela xx


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Miela,
I have a fab guy who works in Primrose Hill two days a week and is very used to women with fertility treatment and made a helluva difference to mine.  Lovely guy, Brazilian, 40s does 5 element acupuncture which I think is the same that the Zita West clinic do but half the price.  He's around £50 a go first treatment a bit more and longer.  Really look forward to my treatments with him.  Silvio Andrade 07957 325399 and his email is [email protected]  Can't recommend him highly enough.  He is back from a trip - end of this week?  Beg of next? Love him!

Zora - great recommendation for HH gynae - delighted that you are recovering well and feeling okay.  Well done.

Katie and Clairol - thinking of you both - hope it went well for you today.

Betty hope the move is going smoothly.......
love to you all,
Vicky x


----------



## clairol (Nov 10, 2004)

Hello Hammies, 

Katie, it was lovely to meet you and hubby too.  I was feeling quite nervous so sorry if I was a bit distant.  So glad you have 2 on board, and that one is a blast - how exciting, you must feel your chances are so much better. You will be rewarded for being brave.  I tired to get them to put 3 back too. I nearly lied and said I was 40!

I had a bit of a mare on the theatre table.  I was too "full" and had to go an relieve myself a bit and the Dr was hardly supportive, telling me my bladder wasn't full in the first place.  Anyway, Scott was wonderful, he said we could stop at any time. The other nurses were great too.  So we had 6 out of 7 fertilise, 1 good one, 3 average and 2 not worth a mention.  So 2 gone back.  The moment I saw the embies I burst into tears. It's the first time I have felt such a wave of emotion, such desperation for this to work. I suppose up until now it has all seemed a bit unreal.  The other good news is that we still have no explainable reason not to conceive naturally, so that spurs us on a bit too. We thought perhaps we would need ICSI but it was not necessary.

Thanks ladies for all the really supportive comments. It really helps.  I'm sure I will be calling on you again during the next slow drawn out two weeks. 

Off now to lie down for a bit.

Clairol.


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Claire and Katie - glad everything went well for you both today.  It's a great feeling to have your embies on board isn't it.  Make sure you both get plenty of rest and look after yourselves, and the sun came out for you - wonderful.

Did my first injection this morning.  I hate injecting Buserelin as I always get a bad inj site reaction.  Miela, I've gone loopy already.  I bought what I thought were a great pair of shoes this morning but when I got home I realised that they are a bit "old granny"!!  There really is no hope for me


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Well done Clairol and Katie- so moving seeing those embryos..... I had the photo by my bed for the 2WW.
Katie - you got a blast     Hooray
Scooter good luck with your jabs....... does the site stay bad or does it last a short while and then settle?
Thalia - I had a proper time with your blog yesterday - you write so beautifully - its so evocative and I was very moved what you wrote about your DH.  It also echoes my experience with mine who I fall more in love with on a daily basis - been together for 4 years and married for 3.....
Love to everyone,
Vicky x


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Katie and Clairol well done on your transfers. Lie down as much as you want to now. You deserve a rest !!
Scooter well done on starting wishing you all the best in this cycle    
Hi to everyone else


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Great news Transfer girls! Best wishes for a happy and relaxing couple of weeks.

Helen


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Great news Katie and Claire!    
Katie, really pleased that you managed to get your blastocyst transfer
Wishing you both lots of luck - enjoy plenty of rest and relaxation now 
   

Scooter, hope the DR going ok and injections not too painful 
Rooth, how you getting on? 

Zora, good to see you today and pleased you are making such a speedy recovery.

Well just got my phone call from HH and its EC for me on Monday. 
cant believe its all come so quickly after my previous v long protocols. 
Time for a relaxing weekend i think! 

Hi to everyone else, hope you all doing well. have a great weekend 
take care 
sarah 
x


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Sarah - how exciting, hope it all goes well on Monday

Katie and Clairol - hope you've got your feet up

Vicky - my reaction tends to last for about 90 mins.  On my first cycle I injected into my thigh and the reaction was very bad.  The nurse asked me what coin size it was - well it was more £50 note size! I get a large, red raised area like a sting. I now inject into my tummy although that's a struggle as it's flat as a pancake.  I do have a wobbly bottom but get a bad reaction there too .  It's only with the Buserelin, I was fine with Gonal F. I just grin and bear it although on my 1st cycle I had to inject for 7 weeks altogether, not pleasant!

Hope you all enjoy the long weekend 

Scooter


----------



## Miela (Mar 12, 2006)

Katie and Clairol - keep warm and cozy this weekend.  Hope you get to do some lovely things that keep your minds occupied and away from things like knicker checking and twinge analysing!!

Vicky - thanks very much for the info on your acupuncturist.  I'm looking into a couple of names (including Daniel Elliott at the Acupuncture clinic in Harley Street - have you heard of it?) but can't make a decision until my therapist tells me what the plan is as far as her future whereabouts are concerned.  I wish now that I'd sorted something out earlier - typical me, leave things to the last minute and then rush around in a panic.  I really wanted to try the pre and post ET sessions this time but I doubt that anyone new will be willing to take me on just for two sessions.  Does your guy see people outside of the usual 9-5 hours?  I can't take any more time off work so I usually have an appointment at about 6ish.

Scooter - oh how I wish it was a struggle to inject in to my belly!!!  I find the bit that overhangs my knickers just PERFECT for injecting ......

Scooter - best wishes for Monday.  Hope it all goes well and you get lots of lovely eggs.    

Love to everyone else.  Hope you all enjoy the weekend.

Miela xx


----------



## rooth (May 8, 2006)

Clairol and Kaite - that's great news about the transfers, and the individual service too! Echoing what others have said....have a really restful time and take care!


Meila - you really made me laugh with the bit about overhanging belly - I've got plenty of that too!!
 
I do sypathise with Scooter though about the reaction to the brueselin.  I sometimes come out in a rash but nowhere near as bad as that.  have tried injecting before or after showering but no difference. It just enhances the bruises on my legs so nicley!


Sarah - that's great news about EC on Monday.  Enjoy your weekend and rest up too!

I went for day 9 scan today and all ok.  I had the lovely sonographer for the first time and she was great.  I've got 19 follies ( I gather that's quite a few!!) of which about 10 are over 11mm (can't quite remember exact figures...).  Next scan Sunday with EC planed for Tues if all ok.  

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Cheery (May 2, 2005)

Hello ladies... wow what a lot of news, you certainly know how to 

Well I'm finally home after a gruelling 9 day hospital stay following post-natal pre-eclamsia  But I am chuffed to bits to announce the birth of my gorgeous miracle baby son   [size=10pt]William Ian Sears[/size].  

Born on 17th May (a little earlier than the planned induction due to spontanious labour ) and although being 2 1/2 weeks premature, he weighed in at a healthy 6lb 3oz and is absolutely perfect in every way (ooh, except those very unusual nappies that is!!!   )

I am on cloud nine ankle deep in bottles, toys, nappies, etc etc... I'll post some pics soon, promise 

Wishing you all bags and bags of  for more little Hammersmith miracles.

Cheery x


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Hi Ladies

I'm going to the New Forest for a couple of days so I just wanted to wish Sarah good luck for Monday and Rooth good luck for Tuesday with your EC.  Hope you get massive amounts of eggs!

Thalia - good luck for your scan on Tuesday.  I know how nervous/excited you must be.  Hope it all goes well.

Cheery - wonderful news, hope you are feeling better now after your hospital stay. Can't wait to see some pictures of William, he sounds like a sweetie

Katie - enjoy the sunshine 

Hi to everyone else

Scooter


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi 
Just a quickie to you good luck for tomorrow Sarah and Rooth for Tuesday.
Cheery - congratulations - how absolutely wonderful.  Much love to the 3 of you!!!!
Thalia - good luck for Tuesday - how are you holding up?
Katie - when is your blood test?  Is it this Friday?
much love to everyone - hope you are enjoying the weekend.
love Vicky x


----------



## clairol (Nov 10, 2004)

Hi there hammies, just a few words to say wishing you lots of luck for EC Sarah & Rooth! 

Katie, glad you have found some sun in Barcelona, can you bring it back with you as we are not due any until Friday - Arghhhhh! 

I feel fine post ET, having lots of naps, got very swollen boobs and tummy - suspect that is the gesterone.

Katie, how do you feel?  Your test is so soon.....

I never realised that 2 weeks could feel like 2 years..... 

Hope everyone is having a lovely bank holiday! 

C x


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi everyone
Just a quick one from me to let you know EC went smoothly today and I got 6 eggs - not my biggest number but not my smallest either so quite happy. All being well, ET wednesday. Going to have acupuncture before and after this time at Harley St

Hope everyone ok and enjoying the bank hol. thanks for all your good wishes
Cheery, congratulations! wonderful news - cant wait to see the pics! 
katie, sounds like you are having a lovely relaxing time- sounds perfect. 
Claire, sorry you are swollen, take it easy, i know how long the 2ww can be but you will get through it!
Thalia, will be thinking of you tomorrow

off for bit of rest now 
sarah
x
[br]Posted on: 29/05/06, 16:24oops forgot....

Rooth, wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow   

sarah
x


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Great news Sarah. Hope you are feeling ok?


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Rooth good luck for tomorrow
Sarah glad EC went well. Put your feet up to prepare for ET. 
CHeery- HAMMERSMITH BABY  
[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85]        [/move]
Well done !!


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Just a quickie,
Sarah Well done.
Thalia - will be thinking of you tomorrow - everything crossed for you.
Rooth good luck tomorrow too.
love Vicky x


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Thalia good luck for scan tomorrow .


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

What lovely news Cheery, well done!  
It sounds quite a gruelling 9 days, hope you are feeling on the mend now.
Best wishes to your little family 
Helen


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Hello ladies!

The BT man finally came and fixed the Broadband this morning in the new house so instead of unpacking yet more boxes came online to check out how you were all doing.

Cheery - congratulations! Sorry you had to spend time in hospital post the birth but hope you and William are settling in back at home. Probably holding court for all those friends and relatives coming to admire him and finding extra vases for the flowers!

Thalia  - no symptoms at 6 weeks is fine. Any I had this time were entirely progesterone related and "real" symptoms like debilitating nausea didn't happen until about 7.5 weeks (and frankly I could have done without that however reassuring it was). Not that it stopped the knicker checking and boob prodding until at least 12 weeks. I was spooked as with DD I "knew" from two days before the test and had nausea and exploding boobs straight off. Hope today brings great news.

Sarah - congrats on getting 6 eggs - and best wishes for ET tomorrow.

Katie  - can't believe it is nearly test day already. Hope Barcelona was fabulously sunny.

Rooth  - hope all went well at EC.

Miela - cant help on acupuncturists as I went to one at Zita West and they are way too busy to guarantee being able to do both pre and post ET unless you know about 2 weeks in advance when it is.

Clairol  - hope you are having a relaxing time and not getting too stressed out.

Vicky - hope the 20 week scan goes well - will you find out the sex?

Hello everyone else too.

The new house is lovely. Each sunny moment we are rushing out to the garden to sit under the wisteria which is in flower - good thing there has been some rain or we would not have unpacked anything yet. Getting used to living on a quiet street - not heard any sirens or drunken fighting yet. Islington has its good points but boy did it have its bad ones as well. Its only a mile or so up the hill to Crouch End but it feels like a different planet. We already know more neighbours by name than we did in 14 years in the old place.

Today I am being dragged by DH to see his father and wife 4. 2 1/2 hours driving each way and I have nothing to say to either of them. FIL abandoned his family when DH was 4 and when DH's mother died when he and his brother were 18 and 16 did nothing to help them out at all and has been pretty poisonous and self centered ever since so I find it hard to see why DH gives him the time of day. Grrr. Must try and devise a pleasant face to wear for the duration.

Love to all
Betty x


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Hiya Ladies,

Wow I have missed alot over the weekend.

Sarah Well done hun on your lovely harvest of eggies, I hope they are dividing lovely for you, Good Luck for ET.

Cheery hun CONGRATULATIONS on your beautiful little boy, Welcome to the world William, I cannot wait to see some piccys.
I hope you are all well and enjoying everything.

Katie have a lovely break away, Enjoy you deserve it.

Clairol thinking of you hun, Hope all is going well.

Vicky hope your scan goes well hun, Thinking of you.

I am going for one of those 4D scans on Thursday and I am very excited.

Hope that everyone else is well.

Loadsa love and hugs
Wendy Woo
xXx


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Thalia Please try not to worry, I know I know easier said than done.

I had exactly the same thing when we went for our 6w scan, all that could be found was an empty sac and after a very tough week of waiting we went for a 7w scan and there was the fetal pole and the heart beat.


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Thalia - so very sorry the scan did not go as well for you as we all hoped it would. I am with Woo though - I have seen plenty of people with nothing to see at 6 weeks and no heartbeats at 7 weeks go on to have healthy pregnancies so try and not lose heart just yet. Sometimes our rational selves are just wrong. There is also the chance you are just a late implanter and thats why you and the sonographer couldn't see anything. There is definitely a good week when implantation could happen so you could just be a few days too early to have a good view. Hoping that next week brings better news. Betty x


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

sorry to hear your news Thalia. I hope this week flys by for you and you get some positive news at the next scan.

Helen


----------



## rooth (May 8, 2006)

Hi all

Thanks for all you good wishes for EC today - really appreciated them!

Just a quick update....

Things went mostly ok today, although not entirely!  The good news is that they managed to get 7 eggs from my left ovary, which is great.  The not so good news is that they couldn't get any from the right ovary as my bladder was in the way.  Apparently there were 8 eggs there - in fact they're still there at the moment.  However, to get them would have meant risking damage to other organs, so it was the best decision.  Feels a bit odd though kowing that I could have had twice as many collected.  All I've got to do now is wait for the right side to ovulate later today - the dr assures me this will be painful....can hardly wait!! 

Assuming all goes well, back on Thursday for transfer. 

Off for a relax now


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

hi everyone 

Thalia, sorry to hear your news, must be so difficult - try to hold on to wendy's success story though if you can 

Rooth, well done on your 7 eggs - hope things arent too painful for you later.  I know how you feel about not getting  all your eggs - i have a fairly inaccessible right ovary and 2 of my cycles have not managed to get  any eggs collected there even though there were some.  just remember its quality not quantity and  think of those lovely 7 eggs fertilising as we speak!   


Thanks everyone for your good wishes.  im feeling fine today - bit sore but ok.  
Thanks for your text Zora - yes it is Harley street for acupuncture with christina but am reassured that its close to HH so will be ok!  have my appointment at 8.45 so not too early although will have to join rush hour traffic unfortunately - at least DH will  be driving!


Sarah
x


----------



## Miela (Mar 12, 2006)

Thalia - I'm sorry things weren't positive for you today.  I've learned some painful lessons in making assumptions too quickly so please hang on in there and don't give up hope just yet.  However, I completely understand that you don't want to be unrealistic either.  I've got everything crossed for you.

Katie - sounds like you had a fab time in Spain.  I love the place (my parents live there so I visit fairly regularly).  I have to say that I'm addicted to Spanish cafe con leche but boy does it give me palpitations.  I have to ration myself to one cup every couple of days since I OD'd a few years ago and ended up having an emergency ECG when I got back from my holiday!!  My heart didn't know what had hit it.  Thanks for the info on Daniel Elliott.  I rang the clinic on Friday and spoke to the receptionist there but she didn't hold out much hope of getting any of the acupuncturists to see me immediately pre and post ET (should I get that far) unless I'm one of their regular clients.  As she put it she doubted that "they'll be prepared to get out of bed early" for me!  Anyway, not long to go now until test day - hope the nerves are holding out and the next few days don't feel like years!

Clairol - hope you had a relaxing few days and that your nerves are holding out too!

Sarah and Rooth - well done on your ECs!  Sarah - have you heard how things are going fertilisation wise today or is it a case of "no news is good news"?  We were told we wouldn't hear anything unless there was bad news to report but other HH ladies seem to have had far more discussion with the embryologists.  Is it a case of taking the initiative and ringing for a detailed update if you want one I wonder?  Rooth - I hope your mass ovulation later today isn't too awful!  Just what you need after an invasive procedure like EC!

Cheery - congratulations!  Looking forward to seeing some pictures of your little miracle.

Betty - we're neighbours (nearly)!  I'm from Crouch End, my DH is from Islington (Highbury) and now we live in the no man's land between Crouch End and Highgate.  I grew up in CE (and absolutely love it) but I've found it hard since we started on this horrible IF journey as the Broadway on the weekend seems to be a magnet for pregnant women and families with small babies - I can't escape! (although I'm pleased to have you as a new Crouch Endie of course!!)

Hi to Helen, Vicky, Scooter, Zora, Sophia and anyone else I've missed.

Not much to report at my end.  DH went to HH this morning to provide ANOTHER sample for SA (after they turned him away on Friday because they were too busy ) and I'm going on Thursday to collect my drugs and some more needles.  Oh well, a few more days of drug-free normality before the circus rides in to town again.......

Love Miela xxx


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Thalia, I'm really sorry for your experience today......... been thinking of you alot.  Do hope everything turns around for you this week.  Will keep everything crossed for you all.
Rooth, well done on your EC - hope its not too painful the ovulation.......
much love to you all,
Vicky x


----------



## Miela (Mar 12, 2006)

Katie - I'm so sorry, I wrote my last post before I'd caught up on your 2WW diary.  Put my foot right in it with my casual comments about your holiday etc.  Wish I could unwrite it  .......anyway thinking of you and not giving up hope for your TX this time until you tell me I have to!

Miela xx


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Thalia hun Im sorry my message was so short earlier the battery went on the laptop and I had to type very quickly to get it in before it died on me.

Honestly hun when we went for our 6w scan we were told that is quite commen to not see a heartbeat at that stage, and at 7w we were told the sac was a bit small for my dates but that the heart beat was strong, It caught up very quickly and by the 12w scan it was the right size for dates.

Have you been into the waiting for first scan thread in Buns in the oven? I went in and posted there just after our 6w scan and there were quite a few of us who had the same experience and all went on to have pregnancies (I would say long and healthy but I have a while to go yet and don't want to jinx it)

I know that it is hard not to worry but hopefully you will be the same as us and when you go next week there will be a lovely strong heartbeat and you will leave the HH in floods of tears like we did.

You are in my thoughts, having been there I know it will feel like the longest week of your life (even longer than the 2ww) but we are all here for you hun.

Loadsa love and GREAT BIG HUGS
Wendy woo
xXx


----------



## springes (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi Ladies

I've been AWOL and so much has happened.  Firstly :-


Thalia, I was the same as you and Wendy Woo with my DD.  At the time I asked to have another Blood test to see whether the Beta was still rising or dropping.  It might be an idea, just sneak in an play ignorance, "thought you could have another test......!"
Really try and stay positive.  It is really hard but you must try.

Cheery:-  Well done lady. A Hammy baby boy.  Fantastic.

Zora:-  How are you recovering?  How your mending fine.

Hi to Miela, Helen, Vicky R, Reena, Kate, and Sarah, and anybody else I've missed.  Going to back track and come back tonight to write part two.


I in myself am okay.  After my low positive of 6, went back the next week and it was down to 0 which I'd expected as I'd been bleeding.  Saw Mr Trew last Friday. I really liked him.  Couldn't hold back the water works through.  It seems that from my previous scans in 2004 and 2005 they thought I was border  Hydrosalpinx - complete news to me.  He thought the best way forward was to remove the tube and check the other hasn't got too much of a stub.  And also next TX I can do the short protocol as the long last for about 6 weeks and I always have cysts, so all in all happy about that, but even happier that I getting my works private healthcare to pay, just told them its a Gynae prob and they said should be okay.  But this will my last attempt.  

Signing off until later


Sophia


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Evening All 
Katie please don't give up yet       
Thalia sorry to hear your scan didn't go as planned. I have since this happen to others before and as with Wendy things can work out. I know this week will be hard for you but try to remain cautiously optimistic. Easier said than done. 
Sophia welcome back good to hear from you. You're in great hands for your surgery. Wishing you all the best do you have any dates yet ?
Sarah - lots nad lots of best wishes for tomorrow 
Rooth well done on getting through EC hope you've not been in too much pain today. Hope your embies are progressing nicely
Miela you'l soon be on the roller-coaster again  
Betty well done on moving . I still am very slow on my progress in that department.
Wendy and Helen nice to hear from you
HI to everyone else
I'm feeling much better this week.Daytime TV has started driving me nuts though !!Thanks for all your wishes


----------



## rooth (May 8, 2006)

Sarah - just wanted to wish you well for tomorrow - will be thinking of you. Thanks for letting me know you'd had problems with EC too. It really helps to know that it's not just me!


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi Rooth
I had the old bladder in the way of the follicles thing at EC, as did the girl in the next bed. 
I was pretty upset about the low egg tally and had never heard of this happening before, and in fact have only heard about it with the Hammies girls. I was wondering if it was due to a particular technique the Hamm Drs used for EC?
Glad to hear it was ok otherwise.
Helen


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Dear Thalia,
Just been catching up on your blog......I am so sorry you are going through this dragged out period of not knowing....hell.
Just wanted to say thinking of you and desperately hoping next week's experience will be very different and worth celebrating..
much love,
Vicky x


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi everyone 
Just a quick update - 2 good embies transferred today!  also 2 to be frozen.  have never had 4 embies before so very pleased - embryologists dont recommend freezing unless you have 3 embies spare but we wanted to do this so that we still have another option (even if odds are low) in case things dont work out this time

Just a few quick messages 
Thalia, thinking of you - there's still lots to hope for, try to stay positive   

Katie, thinking of you and hoping things are Ok   

Rooth, good luck for ET tomorrow!   

Zora, glad you are feeling well - Harley street trip was fine and welcomed the relaxation before and after ET.  


Hi to everyone else 

Off to take it easy .....

sarah
x


----------



## Cheery (May 2, 2005)

Just wanted to post a quick note to Katie...  

Katie, Am thinking of you over these next few days honey. I have been following your diary and my heart goes out to you. Please, please, please try and remain positive, you never know!  

much love, hugs and    

Cheery xx


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Sarah so pleased for you . Feet up and enjoy the weekend now. Great you have frosties too although fingers-crossed you won't need them  
Thalia we'll all be rooting for you this week
Katie really hope you're feeling better today. Got us all worried with your diary. As cheery said please don't give up hope yet


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Im so sorry Katie 
Thinking of you  
Sarah
x


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Sending you cyber hugs Katie
Take care of yourself
Helen

[br]Posted on: 1/06/06, 10:14btw, great news on et and your frosties Sarah, well done! Rest up and relax now

Helen


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Katie - Thalia's right, you will still be in our thoughts even if you don't post for a while.  Take care. 

Thalia - Sorry to hear your news.  It's horrible to have a glimpse of happiness and then feel it being snatched away from you.  I'm thinking about you alot. 

Clairol - how are you holding up?  Not too long to go now!

Sarah - great news on your ET.  Hope you are resting today.

Rooth - did you have ET today?  Hope it went well.

I had a lovely few days in the New Forest.  The hotel had a spa so I had some treatments which were very relaxing.  We went for a walk and got really lost, had to get over a few streams and 1 river to make it back to the road.  Poor DH, having to cope with trying to get an emotional hormonal wreck of a wife over the river  - not good!  I feel very tearful today and have my 1st bad headache.  Not bad going as I normally get these from day 4 of d/r and it's day 8 now.  Going to meet some work friends for lunch and catch up on the gossip! 

Take care everyone

Scooter


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Katie hun I'm so sorry you are feeling so low, We understand if you need to take a break, We are all here for you and you will be in my thoughts hun.
Sending you and your hubby loadsa love and GREAT BIG HUGS.

Clairol- How are you doing hun? Thinking of you x

Thalia I hope your ok, What day are you back at the HH? I am thinking of you and I still remember what a long week it was. xXx

Sarah great news hun on your Embies, I hope that they are lovely and warm and comfy snuggling into your tummy.
Take it easy and make sure you put your feet up.

Rooth- Hope you had ET today and that all is well, Take care hun and rest up.

Sorry to anyone I have forgotten, I hope you are all doing ok

Loadsa love and hugs
Wendy woo
xXx


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi there,
Katie so sorry that your boobs are telling you its a no......... will be thinking of you whether you post or not and send you and your DH much much love.
Sarah - congrats on your ET - lovely to have some frosties too....Hope they are settling in nicely.
Rooth - hope your ET went well today.
Clairol - how are you doing?
I had my 20 week scan today - haven't been sleeping for weeks - my missed miscarriage was discovered at a nuchal fold scan and the memory is still so strong...... but all looking fine and heart still beating. 
With much love to you all,
Vicky x


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Vicky - great news about your scan   It must have been a very stressful time for you.  Hope you can now relax and look after yourself and the baby

Scoter


----------



## Miela (Mar 12, 2006)

Katie - I'm not surprised that you need to escape from all this for a while and I hope you eventually find peace of mind with whatever decision you make.  I'll be thinking about you.  

Sorry about the lack of personals to everyone else.  Hopefully tomorrow.

Love Miela xx


----------



## rooth (May 8, 2006)

Hello all

ET went ok today - dspite a long long wait before hand.  some probelm with the theatre I think so I was really needing the loo by the time I got there!! Anyway, 4 eggs had been ok for the ICSI, and 3 had survived, of which they put in 2.  A shame there werent' any to freeze, but I'm grateful for what we do have.  Been home for a while and had a lovely snooze!! Back for testing on 13th June.

Katie - thinking of you at such a difficult time.

Vicky - glad all was well on your scan, that's really good news.

Scooter - sounds like a lovely stay for a few days.  Hope that the headaches aren't too awful over the coming days and don't wear you down too much.

Helen - thanks for letting me know about the probelms you had with EC.  It just wasn't something I had expected or heard about at all before, so I was quite suprised!  It really helps to find others on this site who can reassure that thinks that happen aren't totally unusual.

Sarah - glad to hear your ET went well - hope you're getting lots of rest too.

Clairol - how's thingks going?  hope you're surviging daytime tv and relaxing!

Hi to everyone else.  Off for a bit more sofa time!

Rooth x


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Hello everyone

Katie  - I'm really really sorry that things are not looking good for tomorrrow's test. We will miss you terribly when you take a break as I know that you have been such a support to everyone and always so welcoming of newbies. We will be thinking about you and sending lots of love. I will try and do justice to the Hall of Fame but cant promise it will be updated with the regularity you did it with. Do you think I could just copy and paste the last one and it would work?

Rooth - glad ET went well and you are resting up on the sofa.

Vicky - thrilled it all went well at the 20 week scan. Half way through now!

Scooter - sorry the headaches have struck - lots and lots of water can help.

Sarah - excellent news on the two inside and the two in the freezer.

Thalia - good on you for persuading Dr Shivani to give you some odds and I hope you come out the right side of the equation.

Sophia  - it must feel good to have a plan even if you think this will be the last time. Hope they can schedule you in for the surgerey as soon as you want it.

Miela - glad to find another C Ender - we are right at the top of Crouch Hill. We lived just off the Broadway when I was a student so it doesn't feel too strange to be back although it was hard for me to leave Highbury after 14 years.

hey there Zora, Cheery, Helen, Clairol, Woo and everyone else too.

Off to catch House now - I love it as lupus gets mentioned every week as a possible diagnosis of some dread disease when the symptoms are nothing of the sort. At least us lupies are getting some publicity through it.

love to all 
Betty x


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Rooth well done on getting through ET. Rest up now.
Vicky thanks for sharing your news with us. It's stories like yours which keep the rest of us going. Hope at least noe you can relax a bit more.
Katie we're all here for you whatever happens. I'm not surprised you may need a break from FF. I've done that myself in the past .You've been so supportive to all of us let us know if there's anything we can do to help you at this difficult time. Will be thinking of you tomorrow


----------



## clairol (Nov 10, 2004)

Hello ladies,
Thanks for enquiring how I am.
I'm   
I was kindly given a whole batch of test sticks so thought i might as well have a go. - Negative
Maybe too early but I don't feel pregnant.
Blood test date is Tuesday.

Did anyone see the interview on BBC breakfast time TV about putting 1 embreyo back?
It was on the news yesterday too. http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/5029650.stm
Seems blastocyst is the way forward.

At least the sun is shining and I have my cousins wedding at Burnham Beeches tomorrow.

Katie, tried to call you and left a message yesterday. Thinking of you.

Clairol. xxx


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Naughty Clairol. Its way too early. Don't pay any attention to what was on the stick!!

Go and have a lovely wedding celebration in the sun and don't think about it.


----------



## Cheery (May 2, 2005)

awhh Katie, my heart goes out to you and your dh. You deserved it so much... life can be too cruel!!!!    

Thinking of you,

Cheery xx


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Katie - really sorry to see your news. Life can be totally sh*t. Hoping that the next cycle will be the one for you and DH. 

Love Betty xx


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Katie, so sorry to hear your news 
thinking of you and dh and wishing you all the luck for your next steps - whatever you decide 
sarah 
x


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Katie - really so sorry it wasn't to be this time......... 
sending you and your DH much love and hugs and hoping that things turn around very soon for you both.
love Vicky x


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Katie so sorry when I got your message. I so wished  that your boobs had lied .Thinking of you and DH


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Katie - thinking of you and DH, sending you lots of 

Scooter


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Good luck for Tuesday Clairol and Thalia - thinking of you both.
Vicky x


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Just wanted to wish Clairol and Thalia lots of luck for tomorrow.  Hope it goes well for both of you

Scooter


----------



## Miela (Mar 12, 2006)

Katie - still thinking about you - just can't think of the right words of comfort.  

Thalia and Clairol - fingers crossed for you both tomorrow. 

Typing this at work so just a quick hi to everyone else - hope you're all ok.

Love Miela
xx


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi everyone  

Hope you all enjoying this lovely sunshine   - i am admiring it from the shade as still on my antibiotics but looking forward to spending a bit of time in it from tomorrow when i finish my pills! 

Katie, hope you are ok and that AF comes soon (have been reading your 2ww diary)  Good luck with your positive planning - i admire you being so strong

Thalia and Clairol, lots of luck to both of you for tomorrow, hope its good news for you both     

Vicky, so pleased that your your 20 week scan went well - you must be very relieved - hope youve managed to relax and catch up on some sleep 

Rooth- how you getting on?  hope you surviving the 2ww madness?!  

Scooter, how are things with you?  When do you go in for your scan to check if you are suppressed? 

Sophia, glad that you liked Mr Trew. I have transferred to him to since Mr M retired from private work.  I have hydrosalpinx and had surgery in April - i didnt have my tube removed as too risky an op in my case but had it clipped,  Mr T said the stats show it improves your chances by 50%.  As Zora says you will be in great hands at HH - tubal surgery is their specialism.  Also like you i had very long cycles with cysts and Mr T recommend i go on Short protocol this time - it has been such a nicer experience (if you can call IVF nice!).  
Wishing you lots of luck with the surgery and your next cycle

Betty, how things with you?  getting settled in the new house? 

Miela, hope you Ok, will you be down regging this week?  

Zora, hope you doing Ok.  up for meeting later in the week? 

Cheery, hope you and baby William doing well?! 

Hi Helen, Reena, anyone else ive missed, hope you all doing well  


Well Im surviving the 2WW so far - another week to go though!  Im still suffering a bit from EC, Et but this is normal for me.  Plus the progesterone is making me look 3 months pregnant - hope its a lucky sign this time!  been taking it easy and generally pottering around, doing a few walks, trips to the shops and time in the garden etc.. amazing how easily you can fill the days! 

Anyway, off to do a bit more pottering...! 

Take care everyone 
sarah
x


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Just a quickie to wish Thalia and Clairol best of luck for today.

Bettyx


----------



## clairol (Nov 10, 2004)

Hello ladies, thanks for all the positive vibes - just a little update.
I have been to hammersmith and had my blood taken.  They will call me with the result after 2pm today.
I've done a couple of tests at home and they look positive, but I'm a bit weary of the tests as I know they can be wrong, especially as one of them went out of date in 2004.  Reminded me that I started trying in 2000!
Will let you know later how it goes.  It's really nail bitting stuff though..........
Clairol xx


----------



## rooth (May 8, 2006)

Clairol

got everything crossed for you today....


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Clairol hun I hvae everything crossed for you today, Thinking of you  

And Thalia thinking of you today hun, Hope your scan goes well.

Loadsa love and hugs
Wendy


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Dear Thalia,
Really sorry to hear your news - how terribly sad.  Will catch up on your blog later - just grabbed a moment whilst working - so so sorry.

love Vicky x


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

So sorry to hear your news Thalia. How awful. I hope you are ok, as much as you can be

Helen


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Thalia - I'm so sorry.  Can't believe you have to go back in another week, this is really being dragged out, poor you.  When a similar thing happened to me I just wanted it to be over so I could try and move on.  Thinking of you 

Scooter


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Thalia 
I am so sorry to hear your news 

Thinking of you and DH at this awful time 
sarah
x


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Thalia thinking about you. Life can be so cruel don't know what to say


----------



## Miela (Mar 12, 2006)

Thalia - I've just read your blog.  I'm so so sorry for you and your DH.  I don't know what else to say other than I'm thinking about you and hoping that you won't be left in this agonising limbo for much longer.

Miela xx


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Thalia I am just so so sorry hun, I don't know what to say.
Thinking of you both


----------



## clairol (Nov 10, 2004)

Thalia, I'm sorry to hear your news.  It really sucks!

This seems a bit in appropriate right now. And I feel quite bad it's not your news Katie....you so deserve this to happen to you after all you have been through.

I got fed up waiting for Hammersmith to call me so I called them and it's confirmed,  

I think god has answered my prayers, I don't think I could have faced another cycle.  I feel so lucky it has worked first time.

Clairol.  xxx


----------



## Miela (Mar 12, 2006)

Katie - you are an amazing woman.  I admire you for being so strong when you feel so awful.  I look forward to cycling with you this month!

Clairol - fantastic news! I am so pleased for you.  Did they tell you what your betas are?

Miela xx


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Great news Clairol. Well done!!

Good for you Katie, if you feel up to it then why not cycle away.

How are you up to Sarah and Rooth? IHopefully some more positive news coming our way next week.

Helen


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Clairol - fantastic, I'm so happy for you, well done 

Katie - how amazing are you?!  If things go to plan for both of us we will be having ET the same week

Miela - do you start tomorrow? If so good luck

Sarah and Rooth - how's it going?  Hope you are both relaxing in the shade

I've got my query supp scan on Thursday, hopefully I can start my HRT patches then and I can stop being such a hormonal wreck, I nearly cried in Sainsburys this am when the checkout lady told me she was closing her till!   

Scooter


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Clairol, great to hear some good news!

katie, glad that you are coping and have an action plan!   

Scooter, good luck for thurs  

Rooth, how you getting on?!

hope everyone else ok
Im fine, managing to survive the 2ww wait - only 6 days to go ......
Sarah
x


----------



## clairol (Nov 10, 2004)

Thanks for the congratulations - I'm elated.  Never thought we would get to this stage.  And it has been such a help to have your support on FF.

My HCG level is 102 - I think that sounds pretty good.  I suspect implantation took place on day 9 post EC as I had a temperature dip....  didn't like to read anything into it at the time.

Katie, so glad you are pressing on, and finding the time to mourn a little. I suspect that is a good thing to do as well.

Good Luck Girls!


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Clairol,
Congratulations......how fantastic - really thrilled for you.  Absolutely delighted.
Katie - as has been said before you are AMAZING..... go for it girl.  
Much love to everyone,
Vicky x


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Wow Clairol so pleased for you. 
Katie well done on making a plan B . Hope all goes well


----------



## rooth (May 8, 2006)

Clairol - that's fantastic news - really pleased for you   

Thalia- so sorry to hear your news, and that you've got to go back again.  Will be thinking of you and your DH.

Katie - great  news about the new cycle. I've followed your 2ww diary and your honesty has been amazing.  Will be keeping eveything crossed for you.

I'm ok - this sure is a long 2 weeks though!!  DH is looking after me as much as he can - he works from home so it's easier!  I've been pottering around, and today sat and wrote some school reports (yawn) which kept my brain occupied for a while, and saved me from analysing any small twinges etc!!  Looking forward to being allowed out in the sun tomorrow  
We're moving next month so busy with removal companies etc - keep sending DH to tip and charity shop with more stuff!

Sarah - hope you're doing ok too....


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Thalia  - I saw your blog. I am so very sorry that you had such awful news this morning. Life can be just so sh*t. Thinking of you and your husband. I hope that next week brings some finality to this phase and you can start the next. I read on one of your blog postings that you thought H/smith might make you wait 3 cycles post a miscarriage before starting again - well Mr Megara let me count my m/c as cycle 1 (once my bloods returned to normal) so I only had to wait 2 more. Still feels like ages though.

Clairol - many congratulations!

Katie  - you go girl! I know this wasn't the original plan but sometimes it is good to give the fates a surprise.

Sarah - Rooth - hope you are hanging in there not driving yourselves crazy!

 everyone else too. Sorry for lack of personals still in a sea of boxes here post the move and DH has imposed a surf limit to try and persuade us to get stuff done. We are loving the new place - the garden is a joy particularly now the sun is shining.

Right - in attempt to get ahead of the curve I thought I'd attempt an update of the Hall of Fame having offered to do it. Let me know if I have got anything wrong or anyone in the wrong zone as once it is on my post I can update it.

Our Hall of Fame!
  

LADIES IN A CYCLE      
Scooter (Helen) - (FET) - 2nd scan 15 June
Alma May (Katie) - started on FET in Barcelona on 6 June
Meila - started down regging on 7 June

LADIES NEXT UP FOR TREATMENT  

BIG EVENTS 
Zora - Had myomectomy 18 May recovering well review appt 24 May

LADIES IN 2WW  
dsmlink (Sarah) - testing 12 June
Rooth - testing 13 June

LIMBO/FOLLOW UPS 
Thalia - next scan 13 June 
Big Sis - review with Mr L mid July
Mrs GG (Helen) - review with Mr L mid July

LADIES IN THE BACKGROUND WAITING IMPATIENTLY 
Chadwick (Jayne) - Started new job early Feb that is keeing her very busy
Reena - follow up appointment
Rachael - next step?
Here's Hoping - next step?
Sho (Sarah) - next step?
Loujane (Lou) - taking time before deciding what to do next
Kaz1234 - waiting for referal to HH for IVF
Nina - consultation appt end of May
KellyWhitt - next consultation in Aug
CharlieT - next step? 
Springes (Sophia) - next step - possible hydrosalpinx op?

MUMMIES TO BE   
Nicolah - 
Clairol -  6 June 
Betty M - EDD 29 Oct
Shamrock - EDD 18 Oct
Vicky - EDD 17 Oct 
Woo (Wendy) - EDD 8 Aug

HH MUMMIES
Cheery - mummy to William, born 17 May 06

HH GET TOGETHER

Date: ? We need to decide a new date, any suggestions?

Love to all
Bettyx


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Clariol hun CONGRATULATIONS to you and your hubby, your results sound very good hun. Have you got your first scan booked?

Katie you go girl, you amaze me with your bravery hun and I am in awe of you, If you feel up to it then go for it, you deserve it hun.

Sorry it took me so long to come back on today but I have just got back from the hospital after spending a couple of hours being monitered, thought for awhile I was in early labour, They think it may have just been braxton hicks practise ones and I am back at home resting. Bubs is fine and heartbeat strong so just got to take it easy.

Anyway loadsa love and hugs
Wendy Woo
xXx


----------



## BigSis (Nov 6, 2005)

Hello all

Clairol - Big Congratulations to you - how wonderful  

Katie I can't get over your spirit, you are amazing. I am thinking of you. Please keep us informed.

Sarah and Rooth - Best of luck for the 12th & 13th, how are you feeling ? 

Betty - good on you for taking over. Congrats on your pregnancy !! By the way can you point me to Thalia's blog as I never did find the address although I'm sure I came across it at some point

Thalia - its all too cruel for words. I'm sorry.

Scooter and Meila - Best of Luck with your cycles.

Zora - hope you are taking it easy and that you are feeling ok.

Hello to everyone else I've missed.

Well, I've got my review consultation with Mr L in mid-july and have a fair few questions for him - i.e. why only 1 egg ?. In my mind I just need a break from it all and to try and enjoy the summer, but I also think I will arrange another cycle probably for September. This is partly why I've not been present on FF much recently but also because the house-move has kept us very occupied and its been a blessing really. I've pretty much kept my head above water until recently a close friend announced she was pregnant and then 2 others gave birth to baby girls on Saturday. Its not that I'm not pleased for them because I really am but its also very hard. I feel like I'm becoming slightly unhinged - has anyone else had this ? Perhaps I should have more counselling. 

Take care for now

BigSis


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi girls

Can I ask you multiple Hammie cyclers, do you think Mr L will let me cycle after my July AF? EC was 26 April, AF/m/c was 16 May, and by July I will have had two clear AFs?
I have a follow up with him but frustratingly the earliest appt. I could get was mid July which is a pain for planning on what I do next. I am thinking I may move to Lister so I can go ahead in July. Any thoughts on how strict Hammersmith is? I am feeling things are a bit bleak at the mo, so I am keen to get cycling again and have a purpose to getting up in the morning.

Thalia, hope you and DH are managing ok

Wendy, yikes. Hope you have got over the fright and things are settled now. Are you mentally prepared?

BigSis, I think we all can relate to how you are feeling and I think there is absolutely no shame in a bit of jealousy even though you are happy for those with bumps/babies. I don't know what the best way of tackling it is. Personally I hide away until I feel I can cope - only spoke to my friend with a new baby yesterday since the m/c - but I also don't think that is the healthiest coping strategy. I hope things feel a little better this morning.

Thanks for doing the list Betty. How is your bump? Am I right in thinking you were having a 4D scan Vicky? Have you got it on FF so we can take a look?

 to everyone
Helen


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Helen - like with Betty Hammersmith counted my m/c as 1st Af which as in March so I was able to start treatment with May's AF.  It really helped having a date to aim for and AF was on time!

BigSis - I totally understand how you are feeling.  Just as I was starting to come to terms with my m/c a very young girl at work got pregnant "by mistake" by her on/off idiot boyfriend.  That really was the final straw and she is the reason that I left my job.  I couldn't talk to her or even be in the same room as her - not good as I was her supervisor.  Another lady at work was also pg with the same EDD as I had but I could just about cope with that as I knew she was pg before my m/c.  I've had some truely terrible thoughts about this girl and really thought that I was turning into a nasty person and didn't feel that I could tell anyone how I was feeling as they would say yes you are a nasty person .  Have you read "conquering Infertility" by Alice Domar?  I found it helpful and there was a whole paragraph in there that described how I was feeling.  That made me feel much better.  I still can't be around babies/toddlers, going to the shops is a nightmare. I know it won't really go away until I have my own baby and that scares me as I don't know if I ever will.

Anyway enough of my ramblings.  Hope everyone is able to enjoy some of the sunshine.  I'm making the most of it as I won't sit in the sun after ET.

Scooter


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi there,
Big Sis, totally understand how you are feeling - I spent 3 years after my miscarriage and ttc with varying degrees of 'stuff' when looking at/hearing about people who were pregnant.  It seemed like everyone else had it easy and I felt cheated somehow - does that make sense.  Where I used to live in Fulham it was Nappy Valley and I would see groups of pregnant women in the street and just want to yell at them to go home!   And now as a pregnant women I am really aware of how hard it is when you are ttc and that is the most important thing in your life and seems to be the most elusive.  I think the important thing is to be aware of what you are feeling and not beat yourself up for not having 'nice' thoughts - doesn't make anyone a nasty person just a human being   Be kind to yourself this is so tough - and the journey so challenging and filled with pitfalls - give yourself a hug when you feel like that and acknowledge your courage.  I think - anyway  
Helen I didn't have a 4D scan but I got a couple of 3d pics - don't have them on fertility friends but if you want a look I could email them to you.  Would it be worth you calling Mr L's sec and seeing if there was any way you could get a cancellation or have a private consultation or something to speed up the process - there must be a way surely??
Betty thanks so much for updating the list - great job and thanks Katie for doing it till now.
Thalia - thinking of you.
Hi to everyone else and Katie - Happy Birthday for Saturday    and wishing you lots of 
love Vicky x


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Thalia thinking of you at must be such a hard time for you
Betty thanks for taking over the list and well done on moving house. I've finally put my flat up for sale which gives me a good distraction as sitting at home thinking too much at the moment.Still taking it easy as it was a big operation .
Big Sis I totally empathise as Vicky mentioned I alos go through a lot of those 'why me ' thoughts. To be honest I have avoided friends with young kids for the last year as it does upset me. Try to get your name on the cancellation list I know it's hard sometimes to get an appointment but it's worth a try. It may be worth writing to Mr. L  and ask if you could start another cycle in July explaining  the lateness of your review and your needing to know sooner rather and later. Hope it all works out.
Wendy nice to hear from you. Take it easy I'm sure your DH is looking after you. 
Scooter I 'm glad you mentioned that book. I've had it for months but not opened it yet. Will dig it out later. The weather is great isn't it ?
Sarah hope you're survivng your 2ww.Rooth you too  
Katie hope work is not causing you too much stress .Not long now before FET
Vicky and Betty hope you and your valuable bubs are well
Cheery what's it like being a new mum ?
Hi to everyone else


----------



## Miela (Mar 12, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

It's a big mistake to have a few days off from FF as there's so much to catch up on! Anyway, here goes,

Clairol - your beta level sounds great! I wondered whether you are one of the ladies that's had acupuncture before and after ET. I didn't last time but am seriously considering it if I get that far this time.

Sarah and Rooth - hope you're both holding up ok and taking the opportunity to get some R&R (physically if not mentally!).

Vicky - goods news about your 20 weeks scan. I've only just realised that you're due two days before my SIL (it will be my first niece or nephew). Are you feeling slightly more relaxed about everything now?

Betty - I'm under Mr T. I only had to wait for two AFs after the initial "miscarriage" bleed before I could cycle again. I had my first bleed in March and started the long protocol when AF arrived in May.

Mrs GG - I'm having private and NHS appointments at HH at the same time (long story). For my first NHS consultation, Mr T advised me to ring up every couple of days to see if there were any cancellations because apparently quite a high percentage of people do cancel their appointments. We were offered quite a few new dates and did end up being seen more quickly.

Scooter - I hope your scan went ok today and that everything's as quiet as it should be. You said you would be starting hormone patches. Do you mind me asking whether this is something specifically for FET cycles? I hadn't heard of it before, I only know about the injections and the sniffing.

Well, I've been down regging for 2 days now and I'm waiting patiently for my alter-ego to appear. If this TX is anything like last time, it'll only be a few days before the hormonal madness kicks in. Betty, when you get a minute, could you move me to LADIES IN A CYCLE please - it'll make me feel like I'm actually doing something during this boring bit.

I have been so comforted to read what some of you have been saying about your feelings concerning other people's pregnancies and babies. By some cruel twist of fate, most of my friends have just had babies or are pregnant at the moment and I'm really struggling to cope with it all. Everytime I hear that so and so has had a baby or is expecting it really feels like someone is plunging a knife in to me. To make things worse, 10 days in to my last TX in Feb/March, my DB and SIL (to be) announced that they are expecting their first baby (my parents' first grandchild). I've REALLY struggled with my feelings since then - swinging between being very angry with them for having such bad timing (as far as I'm concerned), feeling incredibly jealous and also hating myself for being such a lousy sister and not being happier for my DB (who I've got a very close relationship with). I'm absolutely dreading the baby's arrival as I've got a feeling that I'm just going to withdraw from my family altogether because it will hurt me less. Does that make sense?

Oh, I'd better stop now as I'm just depressing myself!

Hi to Big Sis, Woo, Katie, Thalia, Zora and anyone else I've missed.

Love Miela xx

[br]Posted on: 8/06/06, 14:22Betty - the madness obviously has kicked in already - please ignore all that rubbish in my last post - I just meant to agree with what you'd said in your last post!! SORRY!!!!!!

Miela xx


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Hi everyone

Scan/bloods all ok today so have stuck on my 1st patch!  Going back next Thursday for another scan. 

Miela the patches release Oestrogen into my system to prepare the uterus for ET.  I also have to continue with the Buserelin.   If everything goes according to plan and I get pg then I have to carry on with the patches and suppositories until 12 weeks - oh the joy of FET!    Well done on starting your cycle, the 2 weeks of d/r really drags doesn't it

Hope everyone is ok, bit hot isn't it?!

Scooter


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Hello all

Scooter - congrats on getting on to the patches. I roasted on the way home this evening too - 2 buses and a tube - yukk!

Miela - I moved you up a category - its on the previous post if you want to see. Bet you are looking forward to the buserilin craziness.....I know what you mean about timing for other people's pregnancies - practically everyone I know was on to their 2nd or 3rd by the time I finally hit success. Each new announcement was a blow. And listening to stories of how it was "really difficult" trying for a whole 6 months was particularly hard as we had decided not to tell anyone about our IF. I had a phase of dreading phone calls as each one seemed to bring baby news. Oddly I felt fine when the babies came - its one advantage of most of them looking pretty frog like to all but their parents.

Zora  - congrats on getting your place on the market.

Vicky - I often wonder when I see other pg women whether they have been through stuff like us. I was sitting next to two non pg women the other day in a cafe who were discussing one of their's appointment for an HSG and she was talking about IVF and how scared she was and how sure she was it wouldn't work - I felt really tempted to lean over and say - it can you know - but chickened out.

Helen  - I'd definitely try the canellation route. I remember going to one appt at UCH's fertility unit and I was the only appt of the morning to show up - it was the Queen Mum's funeral or something and half cancelled the others were no shows.

Big Sis - I can relate to the "unhinged" feeling. Like the others I have been there too. I tended to take it out on DH before I found FF. This site can be a relationship saver.

Woo  - sorry you had a scare - hope you can take it nice and easy from now on and the babe will stay put for a while.

Hello to everyone else as well. Off now for my medical drama fix.
Love
Bettyx


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi there,
Katie - Wishing you a good Birthday tomorrow - not surprised you're a gemini either!  How is it all going?  Thinking of you.
Thalia - good luck with your ERPC - really sorry - been there........heartbreaking.  Don't know what to say other than we are here for you.
Much love to everyone and wishing you all a lovely weekend.
Vicky x


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Katie hope you had a nice birthday
Sarah just to wish you good luck for tomorrow


----------



## rooth (May 8, 2006)

Sarah - just wanted to wish you well for tomorrow.  I'll be thinking of you and have everything crossed....


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Sarah - wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow 

Rooth - not long for you now either

It is officially too hot! 

Scooter


----------



## clairol (Nov 10, 2004)

Sarah - got everything crossed for you - waiting to hear your news, good luck!

Rooth, not long now, best of luck to you too!

Have either of you done a home test/sneak preview?  I can fully understand you wanting to wait for the official result before you share.

Katie, I am so hoping that the 20th June is lucky for us both (I have 6 weeks scan), I've been very lucky so far so maybe this time it will be a lucky date for both of us.

Thalia, I hope the ERPC goes as well as it can.  This must be a difficult time that you are handling very well by the look of your posts.  I looked at the stats for ARGC and they just look too good to be true.  I would like to know what their explanation is for their success.  Are they doing something that the other clinics don't know about?  Maybe this a question for the HFEA - surely as they present the stats they should be keen to find out why too........

I can totally empathise with the baby jealously and I have come to the conclusion that it is normal.  If we didn't have the natural urge to reproduce we wouldn't have the jealousy.  It's mother natures method of spurring us on to try and get pregnant.  Although it is horrid to have to feel this way when we are all trying/tried so hard.  Whatever happens I tell myself it is normal and not to feel guilty about it.

A quick question if I may. I appear to have put on about 3 Kgs since I started the drugs for IVF, is this normal or am I just a porker  

Hello to everyone and I hope you are all well, sorry not to write more personals.

Clairol xxx


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Grrr - 3rd time lucky - my browser keeps crashing.

Sarah - good luck today.

Rooth  - and for you tomorrow.

Thalia - I hope this morning goes as swiftly as possible.

I am with Katie on the ARGC. I think the FSH of 10 cut off has a big effect on the over 38s stats as that is when for a lot of people reserves begin to diminish and FSH goes flaky. They also do a lot less cycles in that group overall. It would be interesting to see how many people they did not let start as opposed to H/smith who might let people start and then the cycle is abandoned making the stats look worse. I am also dubious about the more extreme immune treatment that they offer and they seem to suggest everyone goes through the £700 testing for NK cells. I did look at them after my November failed cycle, with those stats you would be mad not to, but decided they were not for me. I disliked the fact that the leaflet suggests a cycle is £3.5k but in fact once bloods etc (up to 3 blood tests a day at £30 each in some cases) are added you are looking at between £7k and £10k. I decided I'd rather 3 cycles at H/smith than 1 at ARGC. I also need to be able to continue with real life during treatment and the (over) monitoring meaning you have to hang around all day every day during stimming wouldn't work for me. Even the evangelists on this site admit that the place looks like a disorganised madhouse and for a control freaker like me that would be impossible. I do think 2nd opinions can be very useful though. Zora and Sarah (I think) have had good experiences at the Lister who specialise in those of us who are older.

Katie - good to hear that things are progressing towards the 20th.

Clairol  - I put on weight too - the bloating etc justs adds loads.

Hoping for another lovely warm day as this is one of my days off with DD.

Love to all
Bettyx


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Scooter - yes it's hot,hot , hot .
Thalia and Katie I turned 42 this year and could hardly bear to acknowledge my birthday. Didn't have this problem before I embarked on the IF rollercoaster. Thalia looked at your link but those stats seem to be for 03/04 . anyway I think Hamm is definitley the place to be if you need any sort of surgery  . ARGC just tell to to go somewhere else if you have any fibroids etc. I did go to Lister and they totally seemed to agree with all my prognosis from Hamm . Also they couldn't deal with fibroid removal either.
Clairol I went a bit bloated after IVF treatment and may have put a little weight on . 
Sarah hope your news is good


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Sarah, hope it was some positive news day. Thinking of you

helen


----------



## Miela (Mar 12, 2006)

Sarah - hope you've had some good news today. 

Rooth - good luck for testing tomorrow. 

Thinking about you both.

Miela xx

PS Clairol - I definitely put on weight during my first treatment in Feb/March this year.  Didn't manage to shift it before this cycle started either.  GREAT!!!
Nothing better than being infertile and then looking pregnant when you're not!!!


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi everyone, thanks for all your good wishes 
sadly another BFN for me today - had a few days to get used to it as Af started on Saturday.... 
no other words at the moment as feeling numb 
Rooth, hope your news is better tomorrow  

Sarah
x


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

oh Sarah, I am so sorry. Sending you and DH my best wishes
Helen


----------



## Miela (Mar 12, 2006)

Sarah - So sorry to hear your news.  Wish I could say something to make you feel better - sending you a big hug instead.

Miela xx


----------



## Cheery (May 2, 2005)

Oh Sarah, I'm so so sorry that it didn't work out for you...   

Cheery x


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Sarah - so sorry to hear your news, sending you and your DH love and hugs 

Scooter


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Sarah sent you a PM. So sorry for you and DH


----------



## rooth (May 8, 2006)

Sarah - really sorry to hear your news.  Thinking of you and your DH at this time.

Thalia - hope that all went ok today and you're back home recovering.


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Sarah - I am so very sorry. Sending you and your DH hugs.
Love
Betty


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi there,
Sarah - really sorry to hear your news - big hug to you and your DH -   crap isn't it.......
Thalia - Glad you are feeling a bit better post procedure....... - for what its worth I had my missed miscarriage at 40 - found out at my nuchal fold scan that the baby had died 4 weeks earlier........ convinced myself that due to my age it couldn't/wouldn't happen when nothing did.  I will be 43 on Thursday and Shamrock who is a HH girl and also pregnant has just turned 43 too.........hope that helps and thinking of you.  Really sorry you had to go through this.
Clairol - I put on a lot of weight pre IVf and with the treatment - I was really scared before the tx started of the shooting up part and the drugs etc and comfort ate a bit and then put on weight during tx as I didn't stick to my normal pretty healthy diet - ate sugar and wheat and other stuff that puts weight on me immediately..... ended up a stone heavier at my first antenatal appt at 10 weeks when they expect you to put on about 2lbs.
Rooth - good luck tomorrow..... 
thinking of you all and the guts it takes to do this,
love Vicky x


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

You sound like you are holding up well Thalia after such a heart wrenching day, hope DH is ok. I agree with you on ARGC. My Dh thinks there is something a bit odd about their stats which will become apparent further on down the line and is not keen to go there. I find cycling stressful enough and think I would find the chaos of their appointment system too much for a control freak like me. 

Good luck Rooth. Fingers crossed for you for tomorrow. Lets hope there is some positive news for the Hammies.

You are our only recent success story recently clairol! How is pregnancy suiting you?? Hope the time to your scan flys by.

How are you getting on Meila and Scooter? Hope you are both feeling ok?  And Katie, hope you are feeling good and this cycle is going smoothly?

Hope you lovely preggers ladies are not suffering too much is this scorchio weather with your delicate conditions?

How is baby William Cheery? Hope you are into a manageable routine and you are getting some quality sleep in between feeds!

 Sarah, hope the pain of the last few days eases soon

I am now having more good days than bad. We were offered a cancellation appt with Mr L on fri but was the day of DH's op so couldn't take it. I have Dh calling every other day to enquire - when I booked the initial appt with the sec she was quite abrupt with me and I came away in tears - was having a bad day - so Dh is on making a pest of himself duty. We need to decide whether to stay at HH or move to Lister (DH is quite keen on Lister - but don't want to leave it until we see Mr L in July as I would like to start another cycle in July. Oh the boring organisation of trying to get pregnant.

Gosh it was so hot last night wasn't it, I think I only napped for a few hours (DH sleeping on his back due to knee op and snoring away, I am unable to whack him to get him to turn over). its a shame when you wish the good weather away so you can get a good night's sleep.

Love to all the Hammies
Helen


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Rooth good luck for tomorrow
Thalia well done on getting through today. must have been so hard
Helen glad you're over the worse and the good days are outnumbering the bad.
Sarah  thinking of you


----------



## springes (Apr 6, 2005)

Good Morning ladies

Sarah I'm so sorry about your result.   

Thalia I was also in today, may have seen me, 3rd floor room 6, messy updo.  Hope your feeling okay.
Take it easy.  I'm going to have a look at the stats, and had thought of moving clinics, but I'm comfortable with HH.  Have to say I'm a bit p****d with them at the moment.

Had my right tube removed today due to hydrosalpinx.  Mr.T was really good.  Took a long time to recover (really tired, only had 5hrs sleep).  Mr T said the tube was a mess, filled with fluid and other probs?
Upset that if there was a shadow of doubt in the past HSG's nothing was told to me or investigated.  DH its done with now, and all in the past, so accepting it.

Been sleeping all day, and a bit of pain in my belly button, and bloated. But okay.  Off tomorrow and hoping to get back to work on Wednesday.


With the weight gain I was shocked to find that I'd put on 1 ½  stone (loved the brazil nuts in chocolate on the 2ww)  So I've been painfully doing the gym thing.  Now can't do anything.  Have an acupuncture appt on Wed's so will ask if theres anything he can help   

Hope tomorrows / today is a bit cooler.  DD and myself really suffering from Hayfever.  My sister had to take DD to hospital Saturday morning (6th wedding aniv on Friday, holed up in hotel ) She called as we were leaving.  DD's eye had ballooned up, apparently 10 kids in that morning so eye drops, herbal tablets,cool eye compresses at the ready.

feeling tired again so I'm off.  Going to check in tomorrow.  I'm really sorry, becoming really poor logging on.

Take care all, Rooth good luck for today, thinking of you.



Sophia


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Sarah I am so so sorry, I don't know what else to say.
I am sending you lots and lots of love and hugs to both you and your hubby.

Rooth Good luck today.


----------



## rooth (May 8, 2006)

Thanks for good wishes for today.

I'm STILL waiting for a call from HH with results!!! It's now3.35pm. I rang an hour ago  and was told they couldn't tell me anything and to call back in two hours time at 4.30pm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Am going slowly crazy waiting for the phone to ring!!!!


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Rooth - how awful, you must be going mad!  When I was waiting for my result back in Feb, HH rang my mobile (which was turned off) even though I'd asked them to call my home number.  DH couldn't get through to anyone for hours - it drove me insane and off course I blamed poor DH!  The stress just takes over doesn't it! 

Thalia - just read your blog, hope you are feeling ok today

Sophia - hope you are taking it easy and recovering 

It's raining here - hooray.  I've put out some buckets in the garden to catch some extra rain water for my plants.  I'm feeling really stressed out this week.  My wonderful twin sister had an op last week and now has a leg in plaster.  She has moved in with my parents but couldn't take her 3 legged cat with her so he is now living with me and my moggies.  It hasn't gone too badly so far but is causing alot of extra work/stress!  I'm not happy unless my boys are happy!   

I'll keep popping back in to check on you Rooth

Scooter


----------



## Miela (Mar 12, 2006)

Rooth - this must be torture.  Sitting here with everything crossed for you - only 10 more minutes to go!!   

Miela xx


----------



## clairol (Nov 10, 2004)

Rooth, they made me wait and I called them, just after 3pm in the end. I couldn't wait any longer!!

Good Luck girl!


----------



## rooth (May 8, 2006)

Thanks for good wishes.  I finally heard (having rung again....) at about 4.40.  Sadly BFN.  

Off to find large bottle of wine and lots of tissues

Liz


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

So sorry Rooth. Glass of wine is definitely a good idea. Thinking of you


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

so sorry to hear your news Rooth and that you had the torture of waiting so long - i really feel for you  
certainly recommend the wine option 
sarah
x


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Rooth - so sorry that it wasn't good news 

Scooter


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Rooth I am so sorry hun, I can't believe they made you wait so long either.

Sending you both lots of love and hugs


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Rooth/Liz - so very sorry indeed after keeping you hanging all day.


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

New home ladies this way

www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,60337.0.html

 

Love Emilyxx


----------

